# What does playing by ear really mean?



## grooveyard (Dec 3, 2012)

I have a question.....when someone says "I don't read music, I play by ear" I always think they're missing a third option. (I even hear famous players saying this) I get that if someone doesn't read music, that's pretty straight forward, but the statement "playing by ear" creates more questions than it answers, I think.

In my experience, the cats I've met who say they 'Play by ear' have usually memorized a couple of patterns on the neck, or learned a song or two from tab, and really wouldn't know a sharp 5th if it came up and bit them! Their ears seem to not actually be involved.

If your the type of player who knows theory etc, you could jam with players like this, but they couldn't follow you.

Perhaps we could have a saying like "I speak music". After all, it is a language. Would someone who "plays by ear" hear and understand on a technical level the difference between a major 7th and a dominant 7th? I guess some would and some wouldn't. 

This is why I think the term 'play by ear' is way too ambiguous.

Thoughts?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

"play by ear" to me has always meant, learning songs by listening and using trial and error in finding out the parts.

when jamming, it usually means listening carefully and making sure what I'm playing works with the rest of the band, not really knowing how it all falls into place theoretically, but knowing that I like how it sounds.

I've always played with people who don't care about musical theory so it's always been about discovery and fun for me.

The second I tried playing with someone who was very anal about playing "theoretically sound music", I lost interest as it became a chore, and a lot less fun. But hey, that's punk rock.

basically, being ignorant of musical theory and knowing the sounds (by sounds I mean chords, notes, shapes, whatever) I like, seems to me like what most people consider "playing by ear"

it's a lot more fun to say I play by ear than to say "I don't know theory, but I still play as well as I can by listening as carefully as I can"


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Playing by ear refers to musical memory, or the ability to hear, remember and repeat a piece of music. I think what you are referring to is improvisation, or the ability to create a suitable melody or chord pattern to fit with another player or a group. Neither is the same as perfect pitch which is the ability to recognize notes or intervals when heard. I would say there is an advanced level of intuition involved, and the best way I have heard intuition described is knowing because you know.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Too me, it means someone who has to work at playing music verses someone who music comes to them naturally. It's in their sole. You'll have to figure out which is which and what category you yourself fall under.


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

BEMUSofNrthAmra said:


> ...... play by ear" to me has always meant, learning songs by listening and using trial and error in finding out the parts.
> 
> when jamming, it usually means listening carefully and making sure what I'm playing works with the rest of the band, not really knowing how it all falls into place theoretically, but knowing that I like how it sounds ....


This is pretty much my interpretation of 'playing by ear' as well.

Most ‘ear’ players I have run into know the difference between the ‘sound’ of a maj7 and a dom7 but not necessarily the ‘function’.

As well, using theory terms is a far better way of communicating to all other musicians exactly what is required in a given situation.

Showing (or strumming) a G7 chord to a keyboard/sax/fiddle player and saying ......‘We need a scale that sounds good over this’ ..... doesn’t usually cut it. 

You can certainly go all the way to being a top-notch pro without ever learning theory ........ but IMHO, the journey will be a lot shorter if some theory is learned along the way.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

To further the "language" analogy, I always thought of it as the difference between learning by immersion vs studying in a formal setting. Some people are better at "picking up" a language and get along quite nicely others need to study it first. The best usually are those that combine both. 
Then there's guys like Jeff Beck who claims not to know or have studied theory at all. Some people are special!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Playing by ear simply means hearing a song and being able to play it with little or no work.


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hamstrung said:


> To further the "language" analogy, I always thought of it as the difference between learning by immersion vs studying in a formal setting. Some people are better at "picking up" a language and get along quite nicely others need to study it first. *The best usually are those that combine both. *
> Then there's guys like Jeff Beck who claims not to know or have studied theory at all. Some people are special!


Pretty much how I've always thought about it. I have no formal training, though I've picked up a lot of theory on the way - probably helped by being married to a music teacher for the better part of a decade. A lot of my theory was learned after the practical application. But It only makes sense to learn the why. Can only make you a better musician. Formal training or not, ALL good musicians listen well when playing with others. Otherwise, they're not making good music.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

flashPUNK said:


> Playing by ear simply means hearing a song and being able to play it with little or no work.


And if you overdue it, this is the result. This is why I prefer to read music.


----------



## Spike (May 31, 2008)

I think originally it meant this:

Bandleader - "Do you know this one? We do it in C" 
Substitute piano player - "No, but I'll play it by ear."
Song starts. Piano player plays a little behind the beat, ears wide open. Takes solo in second verse.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

This question is a bit odd in that you are asking "what do people mean" ... Because that may not in fact be what playing by ear ACTUALLY means. I think MOST people say that when they can't read music. Kid A, learns all his songs via the Internet with tabs and videos, can play parts of a lot of songs... This person is definitely NOT playing by ear... But they don't read music so they will likely think they fall into that category. Kid B, puts on a song (he/she doesnt know) with a guitar strapped on and plays along working out the kinks until he/she learns the chords and melodies by listening only. This person IS playing by ear. 

To me Spike laid it out in the post above. "Playing by ear" means a combination of using listening, coupled with ones musical intuition, to navigate your way through songs you don't know. To truly do this it requires a LOT of time spent on the instrument. Very few players ever reach this level below the pro ranks.

To the comment about Jeff Beck... Damn right he is special! But his implying he doesn't know theory is pretty much nonsense. Sure he doesn't know the names of things or maybe formally studied, but he KNOWS this stuff.. You telling me he didn't pick up a thing or two along the way from all those jazz and studio cats he plays with nightly? He's special because he has practiced his ass off AND worked on the RIGHT stuff during that time.... Being musical, always. 

The ear is the number one thing players should be working on... But most don't.


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, may be picking hairs here but to me there is a big difference between Kid B ear player and Spike’s ear player.

Kid B is able to figure out a given song fairly quickly but probably has no idea what key he is in .... usually because he/she has absolutely no theory background ..... and (because he/she has no idea of key) is probably not able to solo the first time through a given song.

Spike’s player sounds more like a pro performer and/or studio guy (but not necessarily) ...... who has considerable improvisational experience ..... knows exactly where to go when the key is given ..... and as stated, is able to take a solo first time through a song.

So, I guess the million dollar ear player questions are ...... “Did Charlie Parker always know what key he was in?” ...... “Did he care?” ...... “Is it important?” ...

... or, once you know a minimal amount of theory, are you still strictly an ear player or a really good improvisor (with some theory?).


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

flashPUNK said:


> Playing by ear simply means hearing a song and being able to play it with little or no work.


If "little or no work" entered into the equation then the work must have already been done, long ago, either that or the attempt probably sounds like crap.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

For me, when I say I'm playing by ear it means I'm figuring it out as I go along. Learning by ear would be what's described above - sitting down with your guitar and a song or album, and learning it by repeating everything until you've figured out as much of it as possible.

"Playing it by ear" is a term that I've heard in regular conversation. "What are you up to tonight?" "I dunno, I'll play it by ear I guess." - they'll figure it out as they go along.

I think some people are mixing up some terms here.


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Budda said:


> ..... I think some people are mixing up some terms here .....


That is probably my take as well ...... and it sounds lke 'playing by ear' and 'improvising' might be the terms being used interchangeably.

To me, a good ear player may never know/need any theory ....... and may never be able to/want to improvise ...... but will always be know as a good 'ear player'.

A good improviser, however, is usually very good at playing by ear ..... (because they work at it as JG has pointed out) ....... but are (probably) also able to work from some kind of chart ...... which usually requires a minimal amount of theory.

Charlie Parker (one of the best improvisers ever) probably knew (as a minimum) what key they were in ..... but then, he was pretty heavy into recreational pharmaceuticals at the time as well.

(Semantics ..... shades of grey ..... think I will go grab a guitar and do a little playing by ear ..... or is that improvising ...... guess I will soon find out!)


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

It may simply mean I don't read music. I play by ear. _( I learned a particular song by listening to it.)_


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Guitar101 said:


> It may simply mean I don't read music. I play by ear. _( I learned a particular song by listening to it.)_



That's exactly what I was trying to say but it took me 4 posts ..... and I still wasn't clear.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Most of the responses I have read I believe are spot on. There is a very large grey area here, between formal training and being able to wing it with some level of proficiency. 
And to add another dimension to the definition, I submit these for your viewing pleasure.........
somthing to chew on......pardon the pun.
cheers, d


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Guitar101 said:


> It may simply mean I don't read music. I play by ear. _( I learned a particular song by listening to it.)_



Maybe I spoke too quickly regarding clarity on this topic.

I know a little theory ..... and it seems to help my ear playing ..... (i.e. I can probably figure out what is going on in a song in 1/10 the time it took before I learned some theory).

So, does knowing any amount of theory or ability to read music disqualify someone from being classified as an 'ear player'?

(A little theory seems to help improvising as well ..... especially if I switch from guitar to something else.)

..... back to being clear as mud.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

My short answer would be: Both methods are intertwined.You can have the technical side down and read like crazy.So now you're in a situation where you don't have the written score /arrangement in front of you.If you're contributing to the song, then I would say you're playing by ear.
A seasoned player can tell what's going to happen as the song progresses. That's why good jams are so magical.
Some poeple can't wrap their head around the fact that a group of musicans (that may have never played together) can create some amazing stuff on the fly with a basic template. Not magic so much as it is time spent on the instrument, having big ears and knowing when to lead and when to follow.


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

Interesting topic guys! I think there's a logical order to music that people can perceive, and that level of perception can vary dependent on many factors/attributes like: natural aptitude to sound-for example a garbage man who doesn't study music can have perfect pitch(a gift or curse) and can whistle back a tune perfectly but never be able to explain how he does it. In this case he is playing by ear with a God given natural ability. He may never study music or develop his innate talents but he is still always playing by ear. But oh what an ear!
Those not so fortunate to be born with perfect pitch have to develop and train their ears and mind to recognize order [aurally(ear/mind) and graphically(notation)] in sound i.e. linear and chordal progressions and develop a language with which to express either through playing,writing, or improvising music.Trained musicians develop relative pitch through years of practice and can 'hear' with their inner ear-actually see and/or hear music in their mind. (ear/mind at this level really is synonymous) 
But regardless of the level of development the ear is the most important part of the equation as the art of music is really the art of listening-all great musicians play by ear(and a whole lot of other stuff as well!)
As I understand it now playing by ear is something I've always done and because I've practiced it for so many years( I remember all those hours as a kid listening to George Benson solos over and over again with the old tape deck practicing and listening until I got it) it's now possible to hear it and more or less play it(though not always perfectly) Through lots of practice your ear develops the ability to recognize patterns(melodic and harmonic) quicker and quicker, and eventually even 'on the fly.' 
Most jobbing musician develop their ears as the job description requires the ability to play in any key, time signature, tempo or style on the fly.
IMHO it's still playing by ear, BUT with a lot more experience attached to the ear.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

It's fun to rap about this, but I do think we are over complicating this. You can learn to play a song by your eyes - in the form of a chart. Or without a chart - which uses only your ears. A guy who plays by ear is doing the latter.

A funny thing some people may not realize.... not all really good advanced players have great ears. Some are quite weak and are essentially USELESS without a chart of some kind.

Quick story:
As a teenager i started working in a music school teaching. We had a Christmas party coming up, so me in my excitement of having so many advanced players in one room at the same time, put out a request for all to bring instruments. I was expecting some awesome monster jam session. What happened? Well, me and about 4 other guitarists played, one piano player, and one wind guy. ALL THE REST were essentially USELESS without a chart. They kept saying "I don't have my music with me".. Taught me a huge lesson. Also gave me respect for guitarists. We may be a dysfunctional lot when it comes to formal book learnin, but we show up when it's time to wing it!

"I don't have my music with me" freaked me out.... I mean, my music goes with me everywhere. I've developed my ear so that if I can hum it i can figure it out. Good example, I had a gig Saturday night where a guest singer came up (forced her way up actually) we performed a song I only ever heard once. It wasn't great but I made it through. THAT is playing by ear. Fun and scary in front of a couple hundred people though!

Don't ever neglect working on this skill.


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

And I guess there are ‘ear player’ learners ...... those who can listen to a song and quickly figure out the changes ...... and maybe even someone else’s lead break ...... but could never improvise.

And then there are the ‘ear player’ performers ...... who can quickly figure out the changes ..... and improvise after one time through the verse and chorus.

In either case, and IMHO, learning/knowing a little theory will get you to both situations quicker.

So, as JG has pointed out, ear training is very important ....... but (in hindsight) I am glad I don’t have all my eggs in that basket ..... my musical journey has been made easier by having learned some theory along the way to support my ear training/playing. 

There are a lots of excellent ‘ear players’ out there ....... with very little or no understanding of basic theory ........ but their limitations soon become obvious ..... and therefore not always so much fun to play with.

(Both ear training and theory knowledge are part of any formal conservatory music program.)


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Overanalysis. What key is it in 123go and I'll either play along or be lost for the entire song


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

some can't follow notation.

[video=youtube;S7cO_sFr0F0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7cO_sFr0F0[/video]


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

keto said:


> ..... What key is it in 123go and I'll either play along or be lost for the entire song ....



And unfortunately, in the guitar community (more than other music disciplines it seems), this mindset is considered to be a worthwhile goal to achieve ..... and unfortunately, the rest of the group only ever gets as good as the weakest link in the chain.

Yup, lots of guitar ear players out there ....... lost except for the 20 songs they learned note for note 30 years ago ....... and still playing the same 20 songs ...... but it's considered cool/hip/still worthwhile ...... because it's 'classic rock' now!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

jeremy_green said:


> A funny thing some people may not realize.... not all really good advanced players have great ears. Some are quite weak and are essentially USELESS without a chart of some kind.
> 
> Quick story:
> As a teenager i started working in a music school teaching. We had a Christmas party coming up, so me in my excitement of having so many advanced players in one room at the same time, put out a request for all to bring instruments. I was expecting some awesome monster jam session. What happened? Well, me and about 4 other guitarists played, one piano player, and one wind guy. ALL THE REST were essentially USELESS without a chart. They kept saying "I don't have my music with me".. Taught me a huge lesson. Also gave me respect for guitarists. We may be a dysfunctional lot when it comes to formal book learnin, but we show up when it's time to wing it!


How do you get a guitarist to play quietly? Give them some sheet music.
How do you get a pianist to play quietly? Take away their sheet music.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Good one, Brian. 

When trying to capture what "playing by ear" means, I think it bears noting that the opposite of that, reading and writing music, is not the origins of music. Indeed, it is the second, or possibly 3rd step. It is the formalization of what people already knew how to do.

Nobody learns their first language by acquiring the rules of grammar first. They learn "by ear" and eventually formalize what they know, extrapolating what they know into rules. This is, after all, why a young child will say "I maded a pee-pee" or "I wented to the store". They extrapolate a rule from what they've heard, and apply the rule (past tense = verb plus 'ed').

In the same way that we can have wide variations in fluency of a language, we can have wide variations in ear-based skill. There are many whose grasp of their mother tongue is outstanding, and whose capacity to create absolutely beautiful structures of exceptional clarity with it, is not at all predictable by their knowledge of what a gerund is, what part of the sentence is the subordinate clause, or even which thing is the colon and which the semi-colon. They have learned "by ear". Immigrants flailing about clumsily in a 2nd or 3rd language, and restricted to "Hello", "Thank you", "Yes", and "Sure thing. I do for you, boss.", also speak "by ear", just with a different degree of fluency.

Similarly, those learning an instrument by ear can vary in their fluency. Some may have basic structures and forms available to them which are perfect analogs to "Yes" "Thank you" and "Sure boss". Here, I'm thinking of the person who still plays their G chord using only the 3rd fret on the high E.

Over time and practice, that fluency can increase substantially to the point where a vast and flexible repertoire of usable structures and forms are available to the player/speaker. Thirty five years ago, I was living in St. John's and legendary band Figgy Duff played at our house party (in the kitchen, naturally). I had my guitars with me, and was eager to join in. The button accordion player calls out a song to me, asking "Say, bye, does ya know xxxxx?", which, being a friggin' CFA, I did not. They'd start, I'd listen, and pretty soon the structure was readily identifiable, and I was in the groove and on the beat. This was followed by "I t'ought ya said ya didn't know dat one?" and another query about the next tune. We went through ths loop the whole night long. I imagine many here, sitting in on blues jam night at the local open stage would go through the identical thing. Someone names an arcane Sonny Boy Williamson or Jimmy Reed tune, doesn't ring a bell, and mere moments later, it's like you've been playing it your whole life.

"By ear" implies learning to recognize structures and forms, and mentally classify/categorize "What goes here...".

The entire origins of jazz stem from musicians playing by ear. When they'd join in the "second line" during traditional new Orleans funerals, none of the musicians had sheet music. They DID have a structural/schematic memory of the tune, though, and would play, together, from memory. But where some thought the melody went up, another thought it went down, and from that we have Dixieland: the interweaving of synchronized versions of the same basic melody, and the eventual formalization of that into a "style" of playing around an assumed melody, and meter. From that we derive a universe of improvisational musics.

What formal training DOES afford one is the ability to access initially unfamiliar musics, by reading. The same way knowing how to read allows you to extend your knowledge beyond that which those you know have told you. Of course, reading music does not always convey the social rules of how music is to be expressed; the same way that the words on the page don't tell you much about hw something is to be read. I remember giving my son's piano teacher a book of transcriptions of Professor Longhair. Being from the Ukraine, she was unfamiliar with 'Fess'. Her initial attempt at Tipitina ( Tipitina - Professor Longhair - YouTube ) was not half bad, but sorely missing was what is *not* on the page.

A great deal of what we cherish and admire about the very best players is generally not representable on the page. Their technique, whether Django's trill, jeff Beck's bends, B.B.'s or Paul Kossoff's finger vibrato, doesn't show up on the page, no mater how hard Wolf Marshall or Jesse Gress try. At that point we turn to what we know 'by ear', and by feel, and just play our little hearts out. About 10 months back, I was visiting a long-time friend who in all these years, had never been able to use finger vibrato. He couldn't shake a note if his life depended on it, and expressed incredulity when he saw me do it so fluidly. "How do you DO that?!". We took a half hour and deconstructed my finger vibrato - something I had learned and did completely unconsciously - and were eventually able to get him doing something very much like it.


----------

